
How A 16-Year-Old Launched Mac Bundle Box And Made His First Million In Sales - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/christian-owens-interview/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Wasn't there an article on this a couple of days ago? Perhaps it was one of
these:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601253>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601494>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601706>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1602598>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1602986>

~~~
AndrewWarner
I guess he's been getting a lot of coverage lately.

But where the other guys raved about and admired what he did, I got into the
details of how he did it. It's the kind of interview that would bee too
detailed for a mainstream audience, but I think would be helpful to
entrepreneurs.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Interesting - thanks for the reply.

